# Mac and Cheese / Kraft Dinner - To ketchup or not to ketchup?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Put some ketchup on the side? Leave it out all together? Mix it in? :idea


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

No ketchup.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried the whole grain kind recently and it's weiiiiiiiiird, but I like it.

No ketchup. :no


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I loved ketchup on KD when I was little. But now I just throw some black pepper into it and it's good to go. In fact, I'm going to make some right now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That does sound disgusting, but I grew up in a family where we took baked beans (a tomato sauce product) and mixed them together with Mac 'N' Cheese (made separately then mix together on plate). It is a great college dorm room food. I would rank it right there with yellow mustard and beer pretzels as all-time great food combos.


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

i think pepper should be a option to choose. 
and wolverines?! 
whale why are you so strange?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mix that ketchup in real good.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't like ketchup in my mac and cheese. also, badgers and wolverines...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No ketchup, for the love of God. No Ketchup.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't put ketchup on anything, much less macaroni and cheese uke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had some KD!

Ketchup. So much ketchup. You don't even know how much ketchup.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to have ketchup, now I make a quick Bechamel sauce with tuna and a bunch of chili paste and throw it on top. Soooooo good.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

piscesx said:


> i think pepper should be a option to choose.
> and wolverines?!
> whale why are you so strange?


:b


Perfectionist said:


> I just had some KD!
> 
> Ketchup. So much ketchup. You don't even know how much ketchup.


Post pics.8)


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely badgers.

Also, no ketchup.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I bet some of you guys, including whiteWhale, are those types of people who like ketchup even with your ketchup. :b


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Robot the Human said:


> I bet some of you guys, including whiteWhale, are those types of people who like ketchup even with your ketchup. :b


Actually I don't put ketchup on anything else really. Sometimes potatoes, but that's it.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

whiteWhale said:


> Actually I don't put ketchup on anything else really. Sometimes potatoes, but that's it.


Potatoes w/ketchup! Now we're talkin'


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't like ketchup on Mac and Cheese, yuck.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Ketchup, yuck!

The only thing I occasionally put in my Mac n' cheese is pickles.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> The only thing I occasionally put in my Mac n' cheese is *pickles*.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want my Mac and Cheese looking like it needs to go to the hospital. Leave it out. uke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hey! Fake cheese-and-ketchup orange is a beautiful hue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For a crayon, maybe :b.
I just can't imagine looking at something like I busted my mouth open all over my Mac and then try to eat it. :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't want my Mac and Cheese looking like it needs to go to the hospital. Leave it out. uke


KD and Ketchup reminds me of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I never did see the appeal of KD and ketchup. KD and cut up hot dogs on the other hand...


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

KD with cooked wolverine on the side. 8)

YUMMMERS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

This poll seems vaguely familiar. Anyway, what are you doing putting catsup in mac and cheese. Leave it out. You what is good in it though is a little ground black pepper or a little crushed red pepper. Spice it up, whoop!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope. Stewed tomatoes, maybe.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

ketchup in mac & cheese?:shock


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No Ketchup.

But I don't think I've ever tried it with it. It just seems like it would be kinda nasty.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Ew, my dad puts ketchup in his mac and cheese.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Always ketchup and hot sauce.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

YESS I love food threads.

Ketchup mixed in. Or no ketchup. Depends on my mood.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No "ketchup" near my mac & cheese...yuck. Just salt, pepper, and extra cheesy :yes.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Ketchup in mac n cheese sounds kind of nasty. Just like ketchup on eggs.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Only if the Mac 'n Cheese is a stunt-double and needs to look bloodied-up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i always give mac and cheese some ketchup !


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

People tell me it's strange that I put ketchup on grilled cheese sandwiches. So now I pretty much have to try this ketchup mac & cheese combo.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the first time I've heard of ketchup on mac and cheese. so no for me lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only thing I use ketchup on is hamburgers and hot dogs. Anything else is just wrong.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketchup on my mac & cheese?!?!? No Thanks! :duck


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tomato sauce on pasta is called spaghetti.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

That artificial cheese stuff is the worse smelling stuff in the world. uke


I actually went without food instead of eating it when hiking as a teenager.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i tried it the last time i saw a mac&cheese-ketchup thread on here. Kinda good when u get used to it. Sorta like spaghetti O's.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Don't hate! :b it's delicious. In fact, I think I'm going to go make some right now.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Who in his right mind would put ketchup on pasta? That should be considered a sin even on something as far removed from real food as kraft dinner :yes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if this is like a regional thing, because I've never heard of putting ketchup on mac n cheese.

I usually sprinkle parmesan cheese on mine, which seems kind of weird now that I think about it..


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

badgers badgers badgers...

I have my Mac and Cheese plain.. putting ketchup on is weird and doesn't sound too appealing


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate hot cheese and I also hate pasta, so... just the ketchup for me please.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No ketchup
I like to put garlic in my mac and cheese or sometimes pepper.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Dunno what Kraft Dinner is but I like ketchup with macaroni and cheese  Actually I like ketchup with everything. I have ketchup sandwiches with cheese often for lunch


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The only thing worse than ketchup is the vomit of somebody who has just eaten ketchup.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

This whole pepper craze has me wondering now. Will have to try that next time. Seems to be a common additive.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Tomato sauce on pasta is called spaghetti.


Spaghetti is a type of pasta, not sauce, thanks for trying.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Meli24R said:


> No ketchup
> I like to put garlic in my mac and cheese or sometimes pepper.


Garlic sounds nice, I'm going to have to try that next time


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> Spaghetti is a type of pasta, not sauce, thanks for trying.


A matter of semantics. Its still pasta and tomato sauce.


----------

